# Duraflame to start fireplace insert



## 4dimad (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi 
Is it safe to use Duraflame logs (http://duraflame.com/aa_products/firelogs01.php) to start fire in the insert? According to their website it is made "with 100% renewable resources" 
Thanks


----------



## Corey (Nov 26, 2008)

From the Duraflame FAQ's: (emphasis in quotes is mine)

http://duraflame.com/aa_faq/faq01.php#


> - Can duraflame® firelogs be burned in all types of fireplaces?
> 
> Duraflame® firelogs are Underwriter Laboratories (UL) Classified for use in zero-clearance manufactured metal fireplaces and are suitable for use in all types of traditional open hearth fireplaces. *Duraflame® firelogs should not be burned in wood stoves or wood stove fireplace inserts. *Check for the UL-Classification mark on the package before buying. For more information about the wide range of fireplaces available today, *visit the HearthNet web site.*  (wow, neat!)
> 
> ...



So, it would appear that the formal answer is 'No - it is not recommended to burn the Duraflame in a stove or insert or to add wood to a burning duraflame log'

Now with that being said - I had a stash of old Duraflame logs years ago and I would break off fist sized chunks, place one in a pile of kindling with some bigger splits surrounding it and use it to start a fire...and I haven't been killed yet.  I don't think you'd want to do it with a catalytic insert/stove - as that might lead to some issues with the cat.  Also, I have seen some of the logs 'flare up' by being bumped or moved while hot - so I don't think you'd want to use a whole log and also be careful if you add more wood with the little chunk burning in a stove - though hopefully it would burn out about the time the fire is established anyway.


----------



## Jay777 (Nov 26, 2008)

My insert (regency) also specifically says not to.


----------



## karri0n (Nov 26, 2008)

Duraflame has released a whole new line of logs. They have one now, called "Stax" logs. they come 3 or 6 in a package, and are safe for inserts and woodstoves. They are meant to be used more than one at a time, and burn for ~4 hours with 2 logs. I'm quite impressed with those, and they are safe for woodstove use. Right now, they have a 3 dollar manufacturers coupon on the outside of them, and a 5 dollar off of two packages coupon on the inside. I got good, meaningful heat for about 6 hours doing what it said on the instructions, which was to start with two, then add the third when it starts to burn down about 3 hours later. Had I bought the bigger packages, I would have tried doing 3 to start, then adding 2, then 1, and probably gotten some NICE burn time out of that, but I have a really decently sized stove.

 They have another one now too, though I can't remember the name. Versa-Log maybe? Their selling point is "the most versatile firelog" or something to that effect. These are also safe for woodstove use.   


The original duraflame, crackleflame, and colorflame logs should not be used in a woodstove.


----------



## jadm (Nov 26, 2008)

If you want something safe to start your fires with look for threads here on Super Cedar Fire Starters.  They offer free samples and I know it has been on here in the last two weeks.  Good company - good product. ;-)


----------



## velvetfoot (Nov 26, 2008)

I used this to start fires.  You can break off small pieces.
http://www.acehardware.com/sm-jarde...s-jarden-firelog-starterlogg--pi-1337002.html


----------



## MC Escher (Nov 26, 2008)

I've used Duraflames to start fires many times.

I gather that the worry is that the logs basically turn into a soft, semi-dry mush when burning; so aren't safe to stack.


I have used them in my modern catalyst stove in the living room as a base log to get the fire going and generally it has one log next top it and then another on top of both.

In my older Gram
dma Bear non-cat stove, which is in a much smaller room; I use it as a first log. After a couple of hours I just begin adding wood logs as needed.


----------



## Highbeam (Nov 26, 2008)

I always use the wax logs to start my fires. Every day I start one this way. Not the whole log though. I go to the barn with my hatchet and chop up the whole 5 lb log into golf ball sized chunks. The chunks go into a pair of coffee cans near the hearth and each day I grab one chunk and set it on the ash, build a kindling and wood fire around it, and then light the chunk with a regular lighter. The chunks light quickly and burn for a long time, never failing to ignite the wood load. 

I have noticed no residue or negative side effects from using the firestarters this way. I would not consider burning the wax log as a substitute for wood. Only as a firestarter in small quantities.

I also use one or two of these chunks to start the chracoal chimney for my BBQ. The wax leaves no nasty smell or taste and provides a long lasting heat source for charcoal ignition.


----------



## velvetfoot (Nov 26, 2008)

I really like those starter logs as well.  It's easy to break little pieces off when it's warm. 
One year I used a table saw.  Hmmm...maybe I'll do it again.


----------

